# Cougar Season



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Opens this weekend and runs through Sunday afternoon! Anyone going? :rotfl:


----------



## btreybig (Jul 3, 2008)

I thought Cougar season ran year round? At least thats when I am hunting them......


----------



## james hines (Nov 21, 2006)

two legged or four legged ?


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

The season is year round...but they're in heat this weekend! :rotfl:

Time to break out the ol' Stetson 30X (El Patron) and the Lucchese's...and go huntin!


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

If Im gonna find a cougar for me its gonna have to be someones grandma !


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

For Harbor it will have to be a Great Grand Ma and it is still a 50:50 shot if she has a pulse.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Yep like a friend of mine was told couple years back "we're seperated he's hunting and I'm here!!!"

Good luck.


----------



## Hogsticker24 (Oct 7, 2008)

Cougar hunting is a year round event. You can fin these creatures at gyms, mall, grocery stores, and bars. Cougar hunting is best on Friday night cause saturday night everyone is out. They can sniff meat out in a second and are quick to pounce on it. They will impress your buddies. Cougars are know to leave nasty scratches. I wish everyone the best of luck in your cougar adventures. Be careful casue they are instinctive killers. They are wise to traps and fools. Also a good wingman is important on your cougar hunt. They hunt in packs so your wingman has to be willing to take one for the team if needed.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Ya'll better leave mine alone.... its alright, wont be able to reach my spot anyway...


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 26, 2009)

Just make sure its a cougar and not a mountain goat! FYI- They're the ones with the gray hairs on there chin lol


----------



## KILLROY (Jul 2, 2005)

Catch22 said:


> Just make sure its a cougar and not a mountain goat! FYI- They're the ones with the gray hairs on there chin lol


LAMO!!!


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Dang guys, I can't drink my coffee without spewing the screen. I can't wait to see where this one goes.

I did go to a VFW dance once while in my 20's...just a hint for you young uns'.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Catch22 said:


> Just make sure its a cougar and not a mounting goat! FYI- They're the ones with the gray hairs on there chin lol


:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

So are you saying Cheating Season open this weekend?


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Shin-Diggin said:


> So are you saying Cheating Season open this weekend?


Yes he is. Cougars gggggggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrhhhhhhh. Hit up the Turtle club on Nasa 1


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Shin-Diggin said:


> So are you saying Cheating Season open this weekend?


Aint cheatin' less u get caught!!!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)




----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

If Harbors wife goes huntin does that make him a cougar???


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

Whoever hunts my cougar this weekend please just re stock my beer and whiskey. It is a real bummer to come home to an empty fridge after a long hunting weekend:redface:


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

It isn't only cougars. The younger ladies have been known to check things out also.

I remember the first year I didn't have a place to deer hunt opening weekend several years ago. Ended up being a very productive two weekends.


----------



## fishinKat (Aug 17, 2010)

Charlies Custom Rods said:


> For Harbor it will have to be a Great Grand Ma and it is still a 50:50 shot if she has a pulse.


I don't think its appropriate to refer to them as cougars after a certain age...I think when they reach great grandma status they shall be called "saber-tooth tigers" ... Happy hunting boys!


----------



## Troutfisch (Jun 19, 2005)

Non-hunters beware...


----------



## Hogsticker24 (Oct 7, 2008)

saltwatersensations said:


> Yes he is. Cougars gggggggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrhhhhhhh. Hit up the Turtle club on Nasa 1


Turtle Club is a Cougar Den. I have found that they stalk prey at Big Texas alot. By 12:00 you should have your cougar baited in and committed. I use Vegas Bombs as a quick lure. Who passes up on taking a shot. Remember to keep your options open with there cubs. Try to keep these two on opposite ends of the bar. Use the I broke the seal exuse to work both cougar and cub.


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 26, 2009)

FYI im pretty sure the cougars are setting up shop in bandera this weekend! just a little hint


----------



## Hogsticker24 (Oct 7, 2008)

Also if at all possible take your car to their place or have them bring theirs to yours. Last thing you wont is one is to have to take one of these erotic beast home in the morning or vis versa. It makes for a quite ride home cause what do you really have to talk about thats important. but always make them stop at the drive thru if you find yourself in this situation


----------



## chapman53559 (Jun 19, 2009)

London Hall is a good spot opening weekend.We went there back when I leased in Mason. I missed a few Sun. morning hunts because of that place.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

The Ramblin' Rose in Llano was probly before ya'lls time...bein back in the 70's and all! Some 20 years ago there was the Granite O, the VFW and.......what were the other 2?


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

I'll be checkin the ladies at the WM......


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

In Bandera it used to be the Purple Cow, Silver Dollar and The Cabaret. 

In El Campo it's Greek's.

In Cordele well there's only one beer joint there but they have their Deer Camp Widows party there on Friday night. Lots of bras and panties in the parking lot on Saturday morning along with ahh other biohazards. 

TH


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Good ole "Three Sisters"

What happens there you BETTER HOPE and PRAY it stays there!!!!!


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Trouthunter said:


> In Bandera it used to be the Purple Cow, Silver Dollar and The Cabaret.
> 
> In El Campo it's Greek's.
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

Harbormaster said:


> The Ramblin' Rose in Llano was probly before ya'lls time...bein back in the 70's and all! Some 20 years ago there was the Granite O, the VFW and.......what were the other 2?


Little bit of Texas/.......been there/ done that !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Can you say TWINS????


----------



## lovethemreds (Mar 23, 2005)

*For those that need an explanation of a Cougar Season*

From Urban dictionary. COUGAR:

1. 
An older woman who frequents clubs in order to score with a much younger man. The cougar can be anyone from an overly surgically altered wind tunnel victim, to an absolute sad and bloated old horn-meister, to a real hottie or ****. Cougars are gaining in popularity -- particularly the true hotties -- as young men find not only a sexual high, but many times a chick with her **** together.
That cougar I met last night, showed me **** I didn't know existed, I'm goin back for more.

2. 
Noun. A 35+ year old female who is on the "hunt" for a much younger, energetic, willing-to-do-anything male. The cougar can frequently be seen in a padded bra, cleavage exposed, propped up against a swanky bar in San Francisco (or other cities)waiting, watching, calculating; gearing up to sink her claws into an innocent young and strapping buck who happens to cross her path. "Man is cougar's number one prey"Millions of them. More famously, Demi and Ashton, Naomi Watts and Heath Ledger, Joan Collins and her hubby, Cameron and Justin, Susan Sarandon and Tim Robbins

3.
A woman in her sexual prime who prefers to hunt rather than be hunted. A cougar's victims are usually under 25, as cougars prefer to mate with men who still have hair. Cougars generally feed and then continue hunting, as they enjoy role reversal.

4.
Cougars are only usually interested in men under the age of twenty-five. Also, Cougars are non-committal, choosing to move from mate to mate without ever settling down. It is not uncommon for the same Cougar to attack (sleep with) many different men in the same group of friends. Furthermore, Cougars are older and more practiced in the ways of snaring a mate so they will rarely broadcast their intentions to sleep with you until you are already in her Jetta, headed for the condo she just bought. It is this elusive behavior that earns her the name


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

lovethemreds said:


> From Urban dictionary. COUGAR:
> 
> 3.
> A woman in her sexual prime who prefers to hunt rather than be hunted. A cougar's victims are usually under 25, as cougars prefer to mate with men who still have hair. Cougars generally feed and then continue hunting, as they enjoy role reversal.
> ...


Though I still have my hair, at 43 I guess Im out of the running! Hell, I was getting all excited reading this post! lol

Guess I'll go sit in a blind this weekend!

ps. I have yet to meet a woman who has her ***** together, emotionally, physically, psychologically and especially financially! Didnt realize they existed! lol


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

Just to let y'all know that you do need to err on the side of caution. 'cause I will have mine baited with those pesky saber-tooth crotch crickets before I leave!



Just sayin....


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Hogsticker24 said:


> I have found that they stalk prey at *Big Texas* alot.


http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/metropolitan/7278746.html

the party has already started


----------



## Hogsticker24 (Oct 7, 2008)

InfamousJ said:


> http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/metropolitan/7278746.html
> 
> the party has already started


[email protected] . When them boys get to honky tonkin. Looks like it was the one on the north side or town


----------



## jimmybobcat (Aug 6, 2009)

Moe's should be busy this weekend.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

Harbormaster said:


> Opens this weekend and runs through Sunday afternoon! Anyone going? :rotfl:


when they get to your price, err... age range they are called Jaguars!


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

Don't any of you guys hunt "whitetails"?

If you hunt exotics you might want to lay off the drinking. You could wind up with a blackbuck.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Missing out on Bandera this weekend. Gotta head out to Milwaukee and Green Bay for a week of work. 

Back in the day(in Bandera), "You didn't lose your wife, you just lost your turn". OHhhh! the stories I could tell!!!!!


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Not before Mine, also in San Angelo , Santa Fe Junction?? I believe , my days have been long. around up there!! LOL.



Harbormaster said:


> The Ramblin' Rose in Llano was probly before ya'lls time...bein back in the 70's and all! Some 20 years ago there was the Granite O, the VFW and.......what were the other 2?


----------



## mad dog (Jun 16, 2008)

ps. I have yet to meet a woman who has her ***** together, emotionally, physically, psychologically and especially financially! Didnt realize they existed! lol[/QUOTE]

AWESOME !!!


----------



## 82cowboys (Oct 5, 2009)

Any bars in Columbus??????? Thanks 2coolers


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

While ya'lls checking and rechecking...then triple checking all yore stuff...cleaning guns...making sure your wife didn't swap your good bullets for Remingtons...cleaning and re-cleaning the safety and trigger mechanism's on yore 700's...contemplating the various weather conditions that could arise and the clothing required...checking tie wraps or twist ties and ink pen for tagging purposes.......

I'm just polishing my boots! :biggrin:


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Harbormaster said:


> While ya'lls checking and rechecking...then triple checking all yore stuff...cleaning guns...making sure your wife didn't swap your good bullets for Remingtons...cleaning and re-cleaning the safety and trigger mechanism's on yore 700's...contemplating the various weather conditions that could arise and the clothing required...checking tie wraps or twist ties and ink pen for tagging purposes.......
> 
> I'm just polishing my boots! :biggrin:


Ha! The last true American "Cougar Master"!!:cheers:


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Swampus said:


> Ha! The last true American "Cougar Master"!!:cheers:


I've got some really nasty PM's...glad the reddies are gone! :rotfl:

J/K


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

headed to Sargent, gotta work on the camp. maybe catch my 2 flounder

after eating axis last few years, i can't stomach wt , unless it's in sausage


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Nuttin' wrong wit Cougar Huntin' Harbor/CougarMaster--open all season long--we just in the Rut Now!!

Got ur back---need a wing man.............Ha!

swamp................Professional Cougar Hunter type dude!


----------



## TRIPLESLAM76 (Mar 15, 2010)

UMMMM any cougars out thier?????


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Just got back from a run out I-10...looks like the competition is going to be fierce this year! There are just as many truckloads of boys heading in to Houston as there are heading out!

Swampus...would you pick up my starched jeans when you pick yours up...thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

AS a matter of fact I ran into QUITE a few up in Lufkin today,, hhmmmmm?


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

*Funny replies*

Favorite reply of all time....

While walking into the old H & H beer joint after their weekly rodeo.....we all carried foo-foo juice in our rigging bags...mine was Brut 33! :biggrin:

We only had to show contestant receipts to get in free and I was behind Richard Gunter (Bareback rider)......

The young girls were sitting on the fence behind the ticket booth...and one asked Richard....Oh My Gosh...you smell good...what do you have on?

To which he replied, "I have a "H**d On" young ladies...but didn't know you could smell it!" :biggrin:

I know....back to my lane and raise my hand! :biggrin:


----------



## lovethemreds (Mar 23, 2005)

*where the pics?*

Did anyone actually go Cougar hunting? Did anyone actually bag one? Where are the pics and proof?


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Harbor Master never kisses and tells!!! OHHH, I am sure there was some action around somewhere? :dance:



lovethemreds said:


> Did anyone actually go Cougar hunting? Did anyone actually bag one? Where are the pics and proof?


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

lovethemreds said:


> Did anyone actually go Cougar hunting? Did anyone actually bag one? Where are the pics and proof?


Be careful what you ask for!!!!! That could get UGLY real quick!!sad3sm LOL


----------



## Hogsticker24 (Oct 7, 2008)

bagged and tagged saturday night.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

*LOL*

no cougars this time







,, piney knot rooters were out where we were this weekend







,! north and east of the bear bottoms area,







just down from the hack n sac ranch...:ac550: lol


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

seabo said:


> no cougars this time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Son...now that's East Texas huntin! No "high fence" either...slow and low! Take one bullet...and make it good...you da man...just this much of yore story has got me a trembling with anticipation! :smile:


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

lol, huntin? i thought this was cougar chasin in a beer joint thread.:brew:lol


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

seabo said:


> lol, huntin? i thought this was cougar chasin in a beer joint thread.:brew:lol


Aye sir...and a good one at that! :rotfl:


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Hogsticker24 said:


> Cougar hunting is a year round event. You can fin these creatures at gyms, mall, grocery stores, and bars. Cougar hunting is best on Friday night cause saturday night everyone is out. They can sniff meat out in a second and are quick to pounce on it. They will impress your buddies. Cougars are know to leave nasty scratches. I wish everyone the best of luck in your cougar adventures. Be careful casue they are instinctive killers. They are wise to traps and fools. Also a good wingman is important on your cougar hunt. They hunt in packs so your wingman has to be willing to take one for the team if needed.


Some wise words from a young hunter. I found my most recent one walking her new dog, got it for protection since she is in a new place since the divorce!! Ding, ding, ding we have a winner, put the cross hairs on her and down she went, literally, lol. Nice to hunt something different since I have really been targeting really young does, you know the meat is more tender.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

OK ,

For you guys who need HarborMaster's new edition book, on how to get cha some. Just go anywhere in East Texas and drive up to the local dive. Kick open the door, and have playing Josh Turner's " Why don't we just Dance" on and let the magic allure!!! Of course for other tips , you'll have to pay for the book.. Ya know ugghhhh, Just sayin'. lmao


----------



## zrexpilot (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Those are scary...we're talking BIG LEAGUE! Ever been chewed up and spit out? :rotfl:


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Well anybody get bit?????


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

watching TV the other night and saw an ad for a website:

http://cougarlife.com/?landing=index_rose


----------

